# Aspect ratio



## ray5 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi
The canon 5D III has aspect ratios that you can pick from. Is there a preferred one or how does one pick?
Thanks
Ray


----------



## tayassu (Aug 30, 2014)

The common standard is 3:2. That's because of the aspect ratio of the sensor (36x24). Look into LiveView and change the ratios, you'll see 3:2 being the only one without any black edge.


----------



## ray5 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------

